# (?) How do I use the new Enhanced Editor?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

In order to set yourself up to use the new Enhanced Editor, please follow these steps:

1 - Goto the "User CP" area.

2 - Select "Edit Options" on the left side menu

3 - Scroll down to "Miscellaneous Options"

4 - Use the drop down menu under "Message Editor Interface" and select "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing"

5 - click on "Save Changes".

You should be all set!

(Please check the FAQ for more questions and answers)


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2004)

I like _having_ the Quick Reply option at the bottom of each thread, as some other boards do.

I just switched to WYSIWYG--cool! Much easier than typing [ i ] [ / i ] and such! Try it, folks!

It'll be too easy to put loads of stuff in a post now--they'll be unreadable!

:boing2:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for adding the quick reply option Kaith! I really find it very handy.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there a tutorial on how to attach pictures to our posts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Supporting members will see the option, regular members won't.
A change is that now you can upload upto 5 items at a time, rather than just one.


----------

